
Seymour Papert, 88, Dies; Saw Education’s Future in Computers - nxzero
http://mobile.nytimes.com/2016/08/02/technology/seymour-papert-88-dies-saw-educations-future-in-computers.html
======
greenyoda
Extensive discussion of Papert here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12201810](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12201810)

